# Rome SDS vs. Burton



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Thought I'd do a poll.

What sets these companies apart form Mervin and others as that I think these are the two biggest players that are "sowboard" companies with a full product range... Boards, Boots, Bindings, Jackets etc etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a Burton board but I am a big fan of Rome's streetwear line and their women's flow bindings are awesome!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I voted Rome...2 of my local shops are dropping Rome next year. Can't sell their shit.

Looks like Rome's anti-burton strategy is wearing off. 3-4 years ago everyone was on rome around here. Now its Capita, Lib, and Stepchild.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Extremo said:


> I voted Rome...2 of my local shops are dropping Rome next year. Can't sell their shit.


Most stores push Burton first I have found.. I have no idea why. So anyone listening to them ends up buying Burton, and other brands get left behind.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

i voted Burton just because ive been riding on their boards for along time now but i really like Rome's boards too.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Not voting, but doesn't Ride sell the full range of equipment as well (I know they do jackets, pants, boots, bindings, boards...)?

I'd personally rather get from a smaller (doesn't take much to do that) company than Burton. It's also usually cheaper than buying Burton which is the main reason...

I'd vote Rome, except my United bindings got fucked up after only four trips. Found out afterwards they got recalled.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Ride does, but they are owned by Jarden... who also own K2, Volkl, and a whole bunch of other companies.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Is this supposed to be the mainstream giant vs the non-conformist?

I buy Rome because I like their design (my boards are pretty plain) and their customer service has been great. But I'd still like to have a Burton Fish if I were staying out west.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

i support both and many others because they put out quality gear with great designs and competition is good. by the way, nitro also produces boots, bindings (raiden) and outerwear (L1).


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

rome is wearing off because their quality started to go down a bit a few years back. rome is back next season, trust me.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

rgrwilco said:


> rome is back next season, trust me.


news/rumors?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Look at the SIA stuff. I am stoked to try the new boss 390's with canted beds!


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

I voted Burton because the last two boards I had were burtons, and I loved them. Next time I get a new board though I'm getting either a Capita or a Stepchild Jibstick.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

rgrwilco said:


> rome is wearing off because their quality started to go down a bit a few years back. rome is back next season, trust me.


Hate to be a dick, but you're telling us to trust you with several hundred dollars in purchases. 

Personal experience>all 

(although, if you do have some major news, i.e. they're switching factories or something do share! )


----------

